# My New Escudo!



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Hey All!
Just wanted to share my new purchase with everyone. I just got this adult pair of beauties from Marcus @ SNDF today. For now, I have them in a 10g temporarily until I finish their 32g Eurovent. Im going to be using a clay substrate. 
So until then ... Enjoy!























Their temp tank
















Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Very nice looking frogs! Good luck with them.


----------



## JBuckway (Mar 15, 2012)

Sweet frogs, I am jealous!


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Your gonna love them.. They are great for being so darn small! My males are very vocal, and bold as hell!


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Grats on the new additions. Those are very nice specimens!


----------



## David Becher (Feb 10, 2010)

Awesome escudos! I added a pair of frogs to my collection today aswell


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

What did ya get David?


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Here's a couple pictures I took this morning. 























Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## David Becher (Feb 10, 2010)

Its nice to see them exploring their tank already! and a pair of quepos.


----------



## froggies3 (Feb 1, 2011)

Gamble,
You are so lucky I have be wanting some Escudo for a long time now, and to see yours just made me want them even more!


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

wow, those are some pretty frogs!
Do you have any pics of their permanent tank?


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

ICS523 said:


> wow, those are some pretty frogs!
> Do you have any pics of their permanent tank?


Thx!
Yea they have alot more red than alot of other Escudo that I see.

I havent built it yet. Xmas has left me a little short on cash. I have everything I need but the eggcrate & substrate. They are going into a 32g Eurovent Protean tank.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Just a funny side note ...
I have my Escudo & Green Imitator tanks next to each other, and I had to put a barrier between them bc the Male Escudo & Male Green were having a staring contest. 
I wouldve paid to see that fight! ;-)


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Been there with my male cristobal...Their holding tank was right next to my intermedius....He was like a Betta fish would get all puffed up call and charge the intermedius...That continued till I put a shop towel between them....Quite funny to watch.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Azurel said:


> Been there with my male cristobal...Their holding tank was right next to my intermedius....He was like a Betta fish would get all puffed up call and charge the intermedius...That continued till I put a shop towel between them....Quite funny to watch.
> 
> sent from my Galaxy S lll


Yea that would've been pretty comical. Mine didnt get that far bc as soon as I saw the stare down I put in the barrier. Saying as theyre still acclimating, I didnt want anymore unnecessary stress.


----------



## froggies3 (Feb 1, 2011)

Love the Avatar! Is it one of your photos or did you find it online?


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

froggies3 said:


> Love the Avatar! Is it one of your photos or did you find it online?


Online ... but it does look almost identical to mine ;-)


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

This last batch was the most red Escudo that have come in, of all that have come in these were more red than anything I had ever seen previously. My preference has always been red ones and this latest importation blows them all away.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

markpulawski said:


> This last batch was the most red Escudo that have come in, of all that have come in these were more red than anything I had ever seen previously. My preference has always been red ones and this latest importation blows them all away.


Are these where mine came from? The september shipment?


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I think those came in around the first of November, that or a shipment 2 weeks later, all of those were very red animals, more coverage and brightest red I have seen in Escudo.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

markpulawski said:


> I think those came in around the first of November, that or a shipment 2 weeks later, all of those were very red animals, more coverage and brightest red I have seen in Escudo.


Thx Mark.
Yea I love mine. I dont see many that have as much red as mine.
I appreciate the info.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

I heard my male calling this morning


----------



## froggies3 (Feb 1, 2011)

I just got a proven pair for Christmas and my male started calling yesterday too!


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Some pics I took the other day:





























Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Looking good Nick.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Where did you get them?


----------



## froggies3 (Feb 1, 2011)

gamble said:


> hey all!
> Just wanted to share my new purchase with everyone. I just got this adult pair of beauties from marcus @ sndf today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my galaxy note ii using tapatalk 2


Need ten characters


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Great looking frogs.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Thx everyone. 

Like Froggie said ... I got them from Marcus @ SNDF.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Tonight, as usual, I did my tank "search" ... looking for the frogs to see where they roost, check for new eggs/tadpoles ... etc ... and got a present:

I found an egg clutch in the Escudo tank!


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Nice! Quick work!


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

jdooley195 said:


> Nice! Quick work!


Yea now that you mention it, that was pretty quick! 
You won't hear me complain


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

The previous clutch went bad ... but the good news is that today I found 2 eggs that are very close to hatching in addition to 2 other eggs that looked new. This is just what was immediately visible. There's probably a good chance that there's other eggs that I didn't find/see.


----------



## Bjcg (Jan 4, 2013)

They look like spider-man! Lol


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

I found my Escudo transporting a tadpole this morning!








There's one or 2 more tads in the tank, along with a few more eggs too.


Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Awesome man....congrats on that.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

That's really cool! Congrats!

I may be mistaking but don't females transport in the the oophaga


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Congrats Gable! Thats great news!


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Great news, keeping these strong in the hobby will be important moving forward.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

vivlover10 said:


> That's really cool! Congrats!
> 
> I may be mistaking but don't females transport in the the oophaga


I thought they both did, but I could be wrong also ... but then again I couldn't tell which one it was. I just assumed it was the male.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Congrads Nick!


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

markpulawski said:


> Great news, keeping these strong in the hobby will be important moving forward.


I will do my best Mark. I'm still in the process of finishing their permanent tank. 
This is just their temporary tank. Once I finish it, they should really get going!

Im planning on keeping the first group of F1s and growing out a couple more breeding pairs to keep of these before I start selling/trading the offspring.


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

I was under the impression that only Oophaga females transported. Beautiful frogs though, and congrats on the quick success! Always a good sign when your getting tads in the temp tank!!


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

*Gamble* sorry auto correct strikes again lol..


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

Gamble said:


> I will do my best Mark. I'm still in the process of finishing their permanent tank.
> This is just their temporary tank. Once I finish it, they should really get going!
> 
> Im planning on keeping the first group of F1s and growing out a couple more breeding pairs to keep of these before I start selling/trading the offspring.


You should definitely sell me some down the road. I got to see Marks' in person and my mind got blown lol

Adam


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

1995sportster883 said:


> You should definitely sell me some down the road. I got to see Marks' in person and my mind got blown lol
> 
> Adam


It may be awhile, since I'm going to be keeping the first few froglets for myself. 

In the meantime, I haven't decided if I'm just going to sell/trade them outright or have a "waiting" list. I still have time to figure it out tho.


----------



## papafrogger (Oct 21, 2012)

Gamble said:


> It may be awhile, since I'm going to be keeping the first few froglets for myself.
> 
> In the meantime, I haven't decided if I'm just going to sell/trade them outright or have a "waiting" list. I still have time to figure it out tho.


If you end up going to waiting list route keep me informed. I have fallen in love with all things oophaga and cant wait to acquire some!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Can you post a pic of their definitive viv? Beautiful frogs, anyway!


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

papajuggalo said:


> If you end up going to waiting list route keep me informed. I have fallen in love with all things oophaga and cant wait to acquire some!


Don't worry ... if I do, ill be posting it. 

May trade some out too tho. Figure it will help me to acquire some of the more "pricier" frogs that I dont usually have the money for. 

Like I said, I have quite a bit of time to decide how I want to handle it.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

rigel10 said:


> Can you post a pic of their definitive viv? Beautiful frogs, anyway!


Still building it. Had to tear it apart for a 3rd time last night. I'm getting pretty frustrated, but I'm hoping to have it done in a couple weeks.

What I can tell you is that it is a 17.5" x 24" x 18" (32g) Protean Eurovent tank with Cork panels for the background.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks. I can't wait to see how your breed escudo in their new terrarium!


----------



## papafrogger (Oct 21, 2012)

Gamble said:


> Still building it. Had to tear it apart for a 3rd time last night. I'm getting pretty frustrated, but I'm hoping to have it done in a couple weeks.
> 
> What I can tell you is that it is a 17.5" x 24" x 18" (32g) Protean Eurovent tank with Cork panels for the background.


Are you going with the cork mosaic design or full panels? Either way i cant wait to see it!


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

papajuggalo said:


> Are you going with the cork mosaic design or full panels? Either way i cant wait to see it!


No, they are literally cork panels ... kinda like cork board.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/91114-gambles-eurovent-multi-tank-build.html


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Finally finished the false bottom on the Escudo tank & added the substrate. 
I still have to order the items I need to complete the drainage aspect, then I can plant it.
















Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Wood is in.








Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Gamble said:


> Wood is in.
> Although, I am debating on taking the piece on the right out.
> View attachment 36555
> 
> ...


Love the tubes I would leave them just like they are....what are you using for substrate?

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Or should I take out the piece on the right?








Also debating on adding the wood from their temp tank too.

I will have 5 - 9 broms in this tank.

Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Azurel said:


> Love the tubes I would leave them just like they are....what are you using for substrate?
> 
> sent from my Galaxy S lll


I'm using clay substrate that I purchased from Doug (Pumilo).

Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Keep the tubes the way they were in the first picture...Really like the way they looked.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

How many gallons of clay is that?

Looks great too!


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

vivlover10 said:


> How many gallons of clay is that?
> 
> Looks great too!


I didn't measure it exactly, but it's between 2 - 2 1/2 gallons. It gave me about an inch depth.
I ordered 5g, so that should be enough for 2 tanks. I will have to order 5 more to finish my other 2 tanks ... and eventually I will order another 5g (if not more) just to have and store it away. 
I plan on using clay substrate in all of my permanent tanks from now on.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Escudo tank finally finished!








Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

That looks really nice, I'm sure you have some very happy Escudo!

Adam


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Thx Adam.
Kinda wish I would've planted it better, but it'll have to do.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Gamble said:


> Thx Adam.
> Kinda wish I would've planted it better, but it'll have to do.


You can always add to it....A nice fern or something would look sweet.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Azurel said:


> You can always add to it....A nice fern or something would look sweet.
> 
> sent from my Galaxy S lll


Theres a fern in there but its behind the wood (yea I know, dumb move). Problem is that you cant really disturb the clay once you wet it.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Gamble said:


> Theres a fern in there but its behind the wood (yea I know, dumb move). Problem is that you cant really disturb the clay once you wet it.


Ahh, but you can still plant in it, Nick. If you have a full rooted plant or fully rooted cutting, wrap a little bit of sphagnum around the roots and simply lay it on the surface of the clay. Then pile up some leaf litter around it, just to hide the roots and sphagnum. Soon enough, the roots will grow down through the clay and root it securely.
If you have an unrooted cutting, just wrap the rooting end in sphagnum, poke a hole in the clay with a pencil. Enlarge the hole only enough to fit the cutting in, and set the cutting in the hole. Any compaction done that way, will be quite minimal, and the roots will soon break it up some anyway.
The key to planting in wet clay, is just that you can't go digging around in it.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> Ahh, but you can still plant in it, Nick. If you have a full rooted plant or fully rooted cutting, wrap a little bit of sphagnum around the roots and simply lay it on the surface of the clay. Then pile up some leaf litter around it, just to hide the roots and sphagnum. Soon enough, the roots will grow down through the clay and root it securely.
> If you have an unrooted cutting, just wrap the rooting end in sphagnum, poke a hole in the clay with a pencil. Enlarge the hole only enough to fit the cutting in, and set the cutting in the hole. Any compaction done that way, will be quite minimal, and the roots will soon break it up some anyway.
> The key to planting in wet clay, is just that you can't go digging around in it.


Thx Douglas!


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Found my first Escudo Froglet! 
(Sorry for the crappy pics)















I wonder how many more are in there that I can't see.

Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Found the new froglet out hopping around






















Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlexD (Sep 19, 2007)

Truly one if the most beautiful frogs around. They are for sure next on my wish list.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Yea they are. Ive always wanted them since I got into the hobby. Seems like theyre on everybodys wish list recently.

This is my first F1 froglet from my WC pair.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm glad to see your haveing sucess with your pair. I have a trio coming from marcus as soon as he feels its warm enough.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

scoy said:


> I'm glad to see your haveing sucess with your pair. I have a trio coming from marcus as soon as he feels its warm enough.


Nice. 
Marcus is great to do business with. You should be very pleased with them.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah, I just wish the darn weather would warm up.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

A couple froglets from my pair that I took tonight.

Froglet #1








Froglet #2








Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Ive gotten some requests for an updated pic showing how my Escudo tank is looking ... so here it is.
Enjoy.









Verticle shot w/ flash


----------

